# Drinking Water in Sharm



## Horus

Hi

Although I have been to Egypt 5 times I have always been told do not drink the water; is it actually safe to do so in Sharm?

We boiled it etc for hibiscus tea and had no problems

I will be watering house plants with bottled water - the only thing is I have NEVER EVER seen potting soil like you get in the UK, is it something that you can get? In fact I have never seen house plants in Egypt either!!

My streptocarpus are quite dear to me and they need something either peat or coir based...


----------



## Whiskey96

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> Although I have been to Egypt 5 times I have always been told do not drink the water; is it actually safe to do so in Sharm?
> 
> We boiled it etc for hibiscus tea and had no problems
> 
> I will be watering house plants with bottled water - the only thing is I have NEVER EVER seen potting soil like you get in the UK, is it something that you can get? In fact I have never seen house plants in Egypt either!!
> 
> My streptocarpus are quite dear to me and they need something either peat or coir based...


Hey Horus,
The water is safe to drink here, because they put soooooo much chlorine in it - no bugs could survive in that..!!!.. 
The only problem you might find is with the taste....

Potting compost you CAN find, but you need to look around - sometimes in some of the plant shops, or maybe Carrefour.... that's where I got mine.....


----------



## Horus

Hey thanks that cheers me up 

As for the chlorine I suppose it can dissipate if I leave it standing in a bucket for the plants however might contain salts but mineral water is quite alkaline and could also cause plant problems

If not I will have to get cactus or succulents I suppose 

I get through about 3 to 4 litres of water per day for drinking


----------



## Sam

I personally do not consider the water in Sharm safe to drink. For me I would brush my teeth with it, wash vegetables or fruits etc but I would NEVER use it for drinking, not even if you boil it. The bottled water is cheap enough, not point in risking it.


----------



## JonnyW

Sam said:


> I personally do not consider the water in Sharm safe to drink. For me I would brush my teeth with it, wash vegetables or fruits etc but I would NEVER use it for drinking, not even if you boil it. The bottled water is cheap enough, not point in risking it.


I definately would not drink the water here as all my family have had bad stomachs at one time or another.

I've had a water filter fitted in the kitchen for less than 2000le. It now means we don't have to buy bottled water every other day. We were getting through 12ltrs a day and it soon adds up. Also would be perfect for your Plants.

As for potting compost there a 2 flourists near the old market that sell the stuff you need as well as a nice selction of plants.


----------



## Whiskey96

JonnyW said:


> I definately would not drink the water here as all my family have had bad stomachs at one time or another.
> 
> I've had a water filter fitted in the kitchen for less than 2000le. It now means we don't have to buy bottled water every other day. We were getting through 12ltrs a day and it soon adds up. Also would be perfect for your Plants.
> 
> As for potting compost there a 2 flourists near the old market that sell the stuff you need as well as a nice selction of plants.


WOW...!!! 2000LE...?? You will find perfectly adequate filters for 200LE or less... all you need to take out are the solids.... microscopic particles.... 
If you are paying any more than 200, you are paying through the nose....

As for bad stomachs, they probably came from the salads in your McDonalds burger....~!!...


----------



## JonnyW

Whiskey96 said:


> WOW...!!! 2000LE...?? You will find perfectly adequate filters for 200LE or less... all you need to take out are the solids.... microscopic particles....
> If you are paying any more than 200, you are paying through the nose....
> 
> As for bad stomachs, they probably came from the salads in your McDonalds burger....~!!...


It is a restaurant quality filter with 6 stages of filtration including UV. so think the price is more than fair - thanks  I have my 84 year old father living with me so want to make sure the water is 100% pure.

We almost always cook at home so can't put it down to eating out. 

The water here is very bad - all my sinks, baths and toilets have an orange glow to them thanks to the water - not something I'd put in my stomach. They may put lots of chlorhine in the water but that doesn't help against the fact that many of the main water pipes in sharm are cracked or rusty so contamination happens after it leaves the water station.


----------



## Whiskey96

OK Jonny - Gotcha... I was talking about Cairo.....


----------



## samertalat

I never ever drank but bottled water , Even here in Lebanon I do drink only Bottled water .
I wonder if they have any Evian (French Water) Not sure if I spelled it right ? Or any other good bottled water .
As per Hours I suggest that you bring with you a whole ship from the UK before you move so you will be safe.
And don't ever use anything from the pharmacy but genuine products, Always cheap medications where you think that you get a deal are fake. 
Please let me know anyone who lives there about bottled water /
Maybe will import from Lebanon to Egypt , Although Lebanon has a lots of water but expensive to buy .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes there is bottled water... but honestly I will say it again.... come out and visit


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes there is bottled water... but honestly I will say it again.... come out and visit


Yes my dear I will visit but 99.9% I will be moving , First renting and then will decide where to buy our Villa .

Maiden Trust me I know how is it living with Arabs , They are like mexicans and I lived in California with TONS of them and traveled many times to Mexico .

But hey one thing that I know i will not be dealing with them a lot , I will make friends there but people from Europe , UK and other countries . 
Even will not deal with Egyptian real estate brokers when i get there , Cause I don't trust .
I have my experience here in Lebanon.


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> Yes my dear I will visit but 99.9% I will be moving , First renting and then will decide where to buy our Villa .
> 
> Maiden Trust me I know how is it living with Arabs , They are like mexicans and I lived in California with TONS of them and traveled many times to Mexico .
> 
> But hey one thing that I know i will not be dealing with them a lot , I will make friends there but people from Europe , UK and other countries .
> Even will not deal with Egyptian real estate brokers when i get there , Cause I don't trust .
> I have my experience here in Lebanon.




My saying come and visit had nothing to do with arabs....just feel if you are worried about the type of bottled water it would be best to come out and have a look


----------



## Horus

You do get bottled water; just make sure you do not fall for the "bottled water scam" and that it has seals.

I saw someone in the green garden area of Cairo museum near towards the lotus pool by the trees fill up empty water bottles with a hose, put them in a bucket and later we saw him sell them to tourists.

The staff just ignored him


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> You do get bottled water; just make sure you do not fall for the "bottled water scam" and that it has seals.
> 
> I saw someone in the green garden area of Cairo museum near towards the lotus pool by the trees fill up empty water bottles with a hose, put them in a bucket and later we saw him sell them to tourists.
> 
> The staff just ignored him




Strangely enough I find that one hard to believe... people all over the world are very aware of the water bottle scam.. plus Cairo water tastes awful and you would know you were not drinking bottle water... Yes he might have been filling up but I think that would probably be for the police etc outside


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> My saying come and visit had nothing to do with arabs....just feel if you are worried about the type of bottled water it would be best to come out and have a look


Well I am an American Arab but never dealt with them and will not , I hate dishonest people , like scammers and so .
Well I will be a bit worried but I know that I will drink Imported bottled water even if it is too expensive . There are things that I can't change in my life , Some people after living there I mean in Egypt changes , Gets used to the way of living , like food , water etc. I won't cause I was raised in a deferent way even though I was here in 1949 as a baby in Lebanon , I was born here but I am not Lebanese . My wife is . I consider my self as an Arab-American , But I hardly have any Arab looks or the way Arabs live where I have no problem with the way they live , One thing that I won't like that I don't like here is dishonesty of people , but I can't change a whole nation , My luck will be there that I will live in an area where its all Europeans and English and others , where i will still feel that I am over seas .
But if i get there and wont find the water I am looking for I will contact you and ask you where to get the water I am looking for without being scammed


----------



## samertalat

Hours I might switch from water to Whisky , Black label or J&B . Do you know if they sell the real EVIAN the French water , Or if they have Lebanese water called SOHAT one of the best in Lebanon where you pay for 6 bottles 1.5Liter each $3.00 = to Lebanese pounds 4500.00 .
If not I might check in to it Importing from Lebanon water would be a great business .
This site gave me so many ideas on what to do as business wise in Egypt , Although we might start a Lebanese Restaurant there since Europeans loves Lebanese food , Hard work , hate it but my wife loves it and loves to cook . But if I do I will bring a Lebanese chef if i decide to open one.
But hey man let me know about the water , other wise I will bring with me cases on my flight


----------



## jhgreen

*water filter*



JonnyW said:


> I definately would not drink the water here as all my family have had bad stomachs at one time or another.
> 
> I've had a water filter fitted in the kitchen for less than 2000le. It now means we don't have to buy bottled water every other day. We were getting through 12ltrs a day and it soon adds up. Also would be perfect for your Plants.
> 
> As for potting compost there a 2 flourists near the old market that sell the stuff you need as well as a nice selction of plants.



Would you mind PMing me the contact information for where you bought your filter and the brand as I am looking for this for my apartment as well.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jhgreen said:


> Would you mind PMing me the contact information for where you bought your filter and the brand as I am looking for this for my apartment as well.




Carrefour sell filters that are attached under your sink unit.. they also sell the cartridges for changing... buy the unit from Carrefour and get a plumber to install, changing the cartridges is a 5 minute job.. I can do it! don't get caught up in having a contract etc

Maiden


----------

